# Greece v Germany



## Rob Johnson (Jun 20, 2012)

Best of luck to Greece tonight in the quarter-final of Euro 2012.

They'll be up against it though as I've just heard Greece will be playing with only eight men. Apparently, Merkel has insisted they reduce their team by 30% to meet bailout conditions.


----------



## Cairokid (Sep 15, 2009)

rob johnson said:


> best of luck to greece tonight in the quarter-final of euro 2012.
> 
> They'll be up against it though as i've just heard greece will be playing with only eight men. Apparently, merkel has insisted they reduce their team by 30% to meet bailout conditions.


rofl


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

We'll be watching... very nervous around here!


----------



## Eleftherios (Apr 25, 2012)

*Choice word*

I watched the entire game at Venizelos Airport with about 40 other Greeks around me. While I was disappointed at the conclusion, it was worth the price of admission to hear one of my compatriots yell out a choice Greek word--starts with a P and ends with an A--for Merkel when she was shown cheering for the enemy. :boxing:


----------

